# Are my chicks too hot??



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

I have seven 1 1/2-2 week old chicks. I live in California near the beach and it's been cooler but today it got to be 80. I noticed my chicks were holding their wings out slightly and doing panting I think? Are they too hot? If so, what can I do to cool them off but not too drastically?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Anyone?? I need some help


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

1 and a half week old? 


They should be in a brooder with a heat lamp. You need to insure that it is large enough for them to adjust to comfortable temperature. They will move in and out of the heat as they so choose. If your brooder is too small, the entire area stays hot, and they can't really cool down at all honestly.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> 1 and a half week old?
> 
> They should be in a brooder with a heat lamp. You need to insure that it is large enough for them to adjust to comfortable temperature. They will move in and out of the heat as they so choose. If your brooder is too small, the entire area stays hot, and they can't really cool down at all honestly.


They are in a brooder in a very large space. They have plenty of room to get away from the heat lamp if needed. What I'm saying is, it has been cool where I live and they have been fine. But yesterday when it got to be 80 they were hot. I was wondering what are some safe ways too cool them off?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Perhaps a sealed, secure container ( such as Tupperware ) _*full of ICE CUBES*_ and set far away from your Heat-lamp would give your chicks a cooler place to congregate _IF they should CHOOSE to do so.

I wouldn't use a plastic bag of ice....because SURELY the chicks WILL peck holes in it and make a BIG MESS.
_*???
*_just a thought...._
-ReTIRED-


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, they are hot. Small fan set on low blowing over them.. Give them a place to get out of the breeze if they want. Raise the heat lamp, so it won't be so hot and keep an eye open. If they get cold, they'll cuddle in a heap.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

At 2 weeks they will be able to keep themselves warm if need be. Raise the heat lamp. Or mabe even remove it. 
If they are panting at 80 degrees, then the heatlamp is adding to that temp, and they could well be in an area of well over 100 degrees. In an emergency, they can be cooled just exactly the same way you would cool a human that's overheated.

Sad story, but I had a hen in a pen, the roof blew off her pen while I was at work, she had no shade, all day. temps in the 100's. By the time I found her, she was too far gone. From that day to this, All my hens are free range.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Perhaps a sealed, secure container ( such as Tupperware ) full of ICE CUBES and set far away from your Heat-lamp would give your chicks a cooler place to congregate IF they should CHOOSE to do so.
> 
> I wouldn't use a plastic bag of ice....because SURELY the chicks WILL peck holes in it and make a BIG MESS.
> ???
> ...


Great idea! Thank you!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

chickflick said:


> Yes, they are hot. Small fan set on low blowing over them.. Give them a place to get out of the breeze if they want. Raise the heat lamp, so it won't be so hot and keep an eye open. If they get cold, they'll cuddle in a heap.


Did that, worked great!! Thanks!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Bluerooster said:


> At 2 weeks they will be able to keep themselves warm if need be. Raise the heat lamp. Or mabe even remove it.
> If they are panting at 80 degrees, then the heatlamp is adding to that temp, and they could well be in an area of well over 100 degrees. In an emergency, they can be cooled just exactly the same way you would cool a human that's overheated.
> 
> Sad story, but I had a hen in a pen, the roof blew off her pen while I was at work, she had no shade, all day. temps in the 100's. By the time I found her, she was too far gone. From that day to this, All my hens are free range.


I'm sorry for your loss, and thank you!!


----------

